# Marzocchi Mz Comp Einsteigergabel Dirt



## -lo2- (17. August 2005)

Habe zur Zeit eine Marzocchi Mz Comp bei Ebay drinn! Die Gabel ist super in schuss und funktioniert perfekt!
LINK ZUR GABEL


----------



## one.nomad (17. August 2005)

Ich will ja kein meckersack sein, aber mz und freeride/dirt???

Die gabel ist eindeutig als "Cross Country/Marathon" auf der marzocchi seite ausgewiesen. Finde ich bissel dreist, die als dirt/freeride gable auszugeben. Es sei den es ist ein anderes modell, sieht aber nach mz aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (18. August 2005)

one.nomad schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja kein meckersack sein, aber mz und freeride/dirt???
> 
> Die gabel ist eindeutig als "Cross Country/Marathon" auf der marzocchi seite ausgewiesen. Finde ich bissel dreist, die als dirt/freeride gable auszugeben. Es sei den es ist ein anderes modell, sieht aber nach mz aus...



Ich weiß nicht! Sie war an meinem Dirtbike beim kauf drann?!  
Auf der Marzocchi Website hab ich die nie gefunden!


----------



## one.nomad (18. August 2005)

OEM gabel, da gibt es eine MZ und die scheint wohl deine zu sein. Und wenn sie an nem rad verbaut ist, das fuer dirt gedacht ist, dann war das wohl verarsche oder fehlmontage/auswahl oder das rad war garnicht fuer dirt gedacht. Wie auch immer, die gabel ist eindeutige KEINE fr/dirt gabel, dafuer ist die nicht gebaut und geht dabei sicherlich sehr schnell mitboesen folgen fuer den fahrer kaputt.


----------



## -lo2- (18. August 2005)

Ich bin mit ihr auch dirt und freeride gefahren! habe auch so flatdrops aus 1m höhe gemacht und alles! sie ist noch nie durchgeschlagen und sie ist grade und so! also ich dachte echt das das eine dirtgabel ist! achja... war an einem kona shred von 04 verbaut!


----------

